# in need of small project idea with exotic woods



## golfer12 (Jul 23, 2013)

so I have some pieces of extra wood and I need an idea for a project. Here is a list of the wood I have:
2 pieces of Zebrawood that is 12" by 7 " by 1/2" 
2 pieces of Bubinga that is 12" by 7 1/2" by 1/2" 
16 pieces of African Mahogany that is 13 1/2" by 1 3/4" by 1" 
16 pieces of African Mahogany that is 9 1/4" by 1 3/4" by 1" 
1 piece of Brazilian Cherry that is 11" long by 8" by 3/4" 
1 piece of Brazilian Cherry that is 11 1/2" long by 5 3/4" by 3/4" 
1 piece of Bubinga that is 11 1/2" by 7" by 3/4"

I know I can make some cutting boards but was wondering if anyone else had some ideas/plans/projects. I would greatly appreciate it! Most of the wood is already sanded, I do have a biscuit joiner but no planer. Happy Holidays!


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

You could probably find an intarsia project to do, or a ton of pens on the lathe, or save them as accent pieces for bigger projects, or resaw into thinner and make some nice small boxes. Seems like a bit of a waste to just make something to use the wood up, rather than waiting for a project to come along that fits the wood.

And then there is this magical 4-dimensional piece:
*1 piece of Bubinga that is 11 1/2" by 7" by 1"by 3/4"*

??


----------



## golfer12 (Jul 23, 2013)

I updated the post lol. Thanks. I do not have a lathe or scroll saw. I was thinking of something other than cutting boards.


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

Why don't you make jewelry boxes? They are fairly easy and quick to make.

Zebra wood sides and a Wenge top is a great combination. If you are interested in trading some of your Zebra wood for Wenge, then let me know.


----------



## ScaleShipWright (Mar 28, 2013)

start a small production of hand tools (try squares, bevel & marking gauges, tracing knives etc.), they look too good made with those exotic woods.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

see the "under my thumb" project by shopdog. I made a bunch of them with cutoffs.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Ive been earmarking small projects for my brother to do. Here is my current list:

Maple/Walnut candle holder-http://lumberjocks.com/projects/92951
Mallet-http://lumberjocks.com/projects/92924
Box-http://lumberjocks.com/projects/93163
Bandsaw box
Magic wine bottle holder-http://lumberjocks.com/projects/92282
Coat rack with cubbies- http://lumberjocks.com/projects/92293
Beer holder-http://lumberjocks.com/projects/91956
Arts and Crafts bookshelf-http://lumberjocks.com/projects/91856
Cribbage Board
Magnetic Bottle opener-http://lumberjocks.com/projects/91674
Pizza Peel
Corn hole boards
Tavern mirror-http://lumberjocks.com/projects/91674
Time bomb clock-http://lumberjocks.com/projects/90786
Iphone dock-http://lumberjocks.com/projects/90254
Flag case-http://lumberjocks.com/projects/90085
Marshmellow shooter-http://lumberjocks.com/projects/93081
Cutting board for over sink-http://lumberjocks.com/projects/93255
Wine glass holder-http://lumberjocks.com/projects/93236
Paper towel holder-http://lumberjocks.com/projects/86052
Business card holders-http://lumberjocks.com/projects/93352
End Grain cheese tray-http://lumberjocks.com/projects/93462
Cheese and cracker tray with dip bowl-http://lumberjocks.com/projects/93470
Tool Tote-http://lumberjocks.com/projects/94027


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

These guys are 11 inches long x 6 1/2 inches wide…your 1/2 inch thick wood would look right at home sitting on the kitchen counter with an ipad mini sitting on it.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/94066


----------



## golfer12 (Jul 23, 2013)

thank you for all the ideas, ill post pictures when i finish them


----------

